# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  HCM - Tân Phú, nhờ anh em thợ giúp sửa thay Spindle của Changzhou Hanqi

## Thong_Door

Em đang cần giúp thay vòng bi của spindle loại 3.2Kw. Anh em thợ nào chuyên ở SG giúp giùm. Mong phản hồi sớm!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tớ cũng Tân Phú.

Nếu không có ai nhận sửa thì mang qua chỗ tớ (phan anh + tô hiệu) tớ làm cho.

Nhưng nói trước là không nhanh được vì còn phải xem vòng bi loại nào và hiện tại cũng đang đi support cho khách nên chỉ rảnh chiều tối.

----------

Thong_Door

----------


## Thong_Door

Nhờ anh em thợ có dư thời gian và thiện trí giúp giùm. Em đang cần gấp.

----------


## moi

> Nhờ anh em thợ có dư thời gian và thiện trí giúp giùm. Em đang cần gấp.


LH , chay qua toi lam cho , LH truoc nha toi hay di lam

----------


## Thaihamy

Loại 3.2kw, phi 100, bị nứt đầu gắn nút, phải thay cốt, bác nài thay dc vậy

----------


## terminaterx300

> Loại 3.2kw, phi 100, bị nứt đầu gắn nút, phải thay cốt, bác nài thay dc vậy


cái này đa phần vứt  :Cool:

----------


## manipul

Nhân tiện em có con spindle Shenzu đít đỏ 1.5kw còn mới tinh chưa xài lần nào, lần đầu chưa biết cài đặt sai tần số biến tần nên bốc khói cháy mất cuộn dây, bây giờ không biết làm sao vơi em nó, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp, em cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

bác liên hệ với cụ Linh bên này xem. Thấy có bán cả lõi roto lẫn stato
http://wahaza.com/phu-kien-sua-chua-p211.html

----------


## vietnamcnc

@ Thai Ha My bác mang qua xưởng tôi (Tô Hiệu gần chỗ bác) tôi xem thử.

@ Manpuli Tân Phú thì liên hệ tớ... xem tớ có cái nào tráo đổi qua được thì sẽ sửa cho bạn.

----------


## Thaihamy

> @ Thai Ha My bác mang qua xưởng tôi (Tô Hiệu gần chỗ bác) tôi xem thử.
> 
> @ Manpuli Tân Phú thì liên hệ tớ... xem tớ có cái nào tráo đổi qua được thì sẽ sửa cho bạn.


Cảm ơn bác. E lhe bác sau

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, các bác nên tha qua ông vietnamcnc xem sao. Em thường quấy rối lão ấy và lão Namcnc, hiệu quả lắm

----------

